# Bear's first haircut



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Took Bear to the groomer to get a shorter spring cut, as it is super muddy outside now. Asked them to trim the beard short, give him a square-ish head, and to trim the body no shorter than 1". He came back and it is too short for my liking, but hopefully it will look better once it grows out a bit.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He looks perfect to me.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Gorgeous x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

He looks great!  So shinny and I bet he's silky soft too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet bear - it is always a shock to see how little they are and how skinny their legs are after a groom - but actually he looks fabulous, I'm sure he feels great and there is so much less of him to get muddy


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks fab to me too  lovely boy


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks just fine - gorgeous in fact - I've seen shorter on here (including my Ralph) - scalped!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I think his haircut is growing on me now that it has settled a bit.


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

Jazz is having her 1st cut next week and I would be pleased if it looked as nice  x


----------



## HEY (Aug 14, 2014)

I think Bear looks utterly gorgeous!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

He looks super cute, it is a shame when the baby 'locks' go, but so much easier to maintain.


----------

